# AUG 26 - BMQ



## yamahaguitarguy (16 Jul 2013)

Who else is going to aug 26 bmq? I'm headed there for Naval combat information operator


----------



## yamahaguitarguy (16 Jul 2013)

Stacked said:
			
		

> Congrats on the job offer man.  NCI Op isn't a bad go.



thanks stacked!


----------



## Nate93 (16 Jul 2013)

Congrats on your offer! im heading out on the 19th cya there!


----------



## mboutin (16 Jul 2013)

Im heading on August 12th ! 2 weeks before you start ! 
Congratulation !!


----------



## kevincanada (17 Jul 2013)

I am.  Vehicle Tech.


----------



## kevincanada (22 Jul 2013)

Just two of us for Aug 26 BMQ? Going to be a small group!  Must be more on here.


----------



## yamahaguitarguy (23 Jul 2013)

we're still a month out, I guess people will start posting itt in the coming weeks. Still think there would be more than just us though.


----------



## kevincanada (23 Jul 2013)

yamahaguitarguy:  I leave by train Saturday morning.  Guess we are swearing in together.  You heading out by train also?  Any idea if I pay for the ticket or is it supplied by the CFRC detachment?


----------



## yamahaguitarguy (23 Jul 2013)

kevincanada said:
			
		

> yamahaguitarguy:  I leave by train Saturday morning.  Guess we are swearing in together.  You heading out by train also?  Any idea if I pay for the ticket or is it supplied by the CFRC detachment?



im heading out by train too, guessing we will be on the same one. The ticket is supplied to us from the recruiting centre, at the swear in I'm guessing.


----------



## Saint_JM (24 Jul 2013)

I also start on the 26th of August . I will be heading there on the 24th  and my swear in is on the 8th  Message me if you want to add me on Facebook!


----------



## T-1 (25 Jul 2013)

Hello all ! 

I will be starting August 26th. Recieved an offer on Monday for Artillary Soldier. I am very exited.  Congratulations on all of your offers !


----------



## T-1 (25 Jul 2013)

Artillery*...


----------



## yamahaguitarguy (25 Jul 2013)

T-1 said:
			
		

> Artillery*...



congrats! Where you coming from?


----------



## T-1 (25 Jul 2013)

Carleton Place, Ontario. I get sworn in on the 20 th.


----------



## parj (26 Jul 2013)

I am RMS Clerk, Navy ! can't wait .


----------



## yamahaguitarguy (27 Jul 2013)

for anyone coming to the aug 26 bmq there is a facebook group I made, some people in this thread are already in it. I am going to post the link in here, if you want in then request to join it on facebook and ill add you in.

https://www.facebook.com/groups/205979036192939/


----------



## naudet55 (28 Jul 2013)

Hey all, 

I will be there August 26th as well, swearing in on the 14th here in Montréal. 
Was accepted as an ACISS.
See you all soon.
nick


----------



## Saniok (28 Jul 2013)

Nice to see there's more of us ACISS guys out there, best of luck.

Swearing in on the 21st in Toronto, off to St Jean on 24th.
Any one else flying from Toronto?


----------



## admky (28 Jul 2013)

I am going to BMQ on August 26th as well. Going for Artillery Soldier.

Recruiting centre: ONLINE/Oshawa
Regular/ Reserve: Regular
Officer/NCM: NCM
Trade choice 1: Military Police
Trade choice 2: Artillery Soldier
Applied: January 2012
File sent to CFRC: February 2012 
First contact: April 20, 2013
CFAT: May 21, 2013
Medical: June 11, 2013
Interview: June 25, 2013
Merit listed: June 25, 2013
Position offered: Artillery Soldier
swearing in: August 22nd 2013
BMQ: August 26th 2013


----------



## Uther419 (8 Aug 2013)

Got accepted as an ACISS tech, Will be heading their from Ottawa, see you all there.


----------



## Stiman (8 Aug 2013)

Congratulations!

I'm headed on the 26th from Ottawa too. I'm doing BMOQ though.


----------



## Uther419 (8 Aug 2013)

Congrats with that, then perhaps ill see you up there at one time or another.


----------



## casama (18 Aug 2013)

I will be there on the 24th as well.  See you all there!


----------



## Robynne (18 Aug 2013)

I'm going to be on your course too. AWS tech for me. Sworn in on the 20th, coming up to St Jean on the 24th. I believe I will be driving there myself. If anyone from Petawawa or Ottawa needs a ride lemme know.


----------



## Uther419 (18 Aug 2013)

I'll see you on tuesday at the ceremony bud.


----------



## lindsayerin14 (22 Aug 2013)

parj said:
			
		

> I am RMS Clerk, Navy ! can't wait .



I got RMS Clerk, Army! I start BMQ August 26, see you there!


----------

